# Harry Potter and Half Blood Prince movie Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are some Harry Potter screensavers from the movie posters of The Half Blood Prince. I had previously made the mistake of not testing screens before I uploaded them, so I tried these and they look pretty good. So enjoy Harry fans.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

they look perfect


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not a HP fan, but these are great looking images... good work!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------

